# Rope Work



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

What type of rope is best and where can I buy it? What diameter?

Would like Gray or Black to wrap my Poling Platform steps.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

550 paracord. Available in a million places and a million colors.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> 550 paracord. Available in a million places and a million colors.



That's what I use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Gracias! Ordered some.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Put some pics up when your done. I tried to do it one time but it came out like crap.... Maybe you can wrap my tiller extension for me at a microskiff discounted price ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

> Put some pics up when your done. I tried to do it one time but it came out like crap.... Maybe you can wrap my tiller extension for me at a microskiff discounted price  ;D


Never tried it, but that's why I'm using black rope on black powder coating.


----------



## mcjakershaker89 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been wanting to do some rope work as well... Whats the best way to do it and attach it and whatnot?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.paddlesandoars.com/OAR-ROPE-WRAPPING-GUIDE.html

http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?94824-Rope-Wrap%97-primer-part-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJ1I0-CJuE


----------

